# [Enclosure Inquiry] Front-Door/Front-Opening cage for Arboreal baby Tarantulas, Los Angeles CA Area



## efmp1987 (Aug 18, 2017)

First post!  I'm getting a bunch of new arboreal slings next week. To minimize disturbance to the spiders, I prefer to get front-opening enclosures /terrariums.

Do you guys know of any pet shops / hobby shops 50 miles within the Los Angeles area that sell these that I can just drive to? I don't want to have them shipped. I checked tarantula cages and the prices I find obscene - they're most costly than Exo-terra enclosures of similar dimensions.


Thanks in advance! xoxo

Ed.


----------



## Trenor (Aug 18, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> First post!  I'm getting a bunch of new arboreal slings next week. To minimize disturbance to the spiders, I prefer to get front-opening enclosures /terrariums.
> 
> Do you guys know of any pet shops / hobby shops 50 miles within the Los Angeles area that sell these that I can just drive to? I don't want to have them shipped. I checked tarantula cages and the prices I find obscene - they're most costly than Exo-terra enclosures of similar dimensions.
> 
> ...


I've not heard of any enclosures sellers in that area. I haven't looked a lot either though. Depending on the size of the slings you might have better luck keeping them in smaller enclosures to start with.

I use inverted AMAC boxes for my arboreal tarantula slings. and it works well because you don't have to disturb the webing when working with the tarantula. I got mine here.

Here is what my setups for arboreal slings look like when they are done.











You can also use 32oz deli cups like this one.






Good luck with your new Ts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 18, 2017)

At that size (spiderling) there isn't much in the way of open front enclosures that aren't DIY. Here is a DIY enclosure for an arboreal sling, for example. This is a pre-made arboreal sling enclosure but it is not front opening, it's inverted.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 18, 2017)

You're kinda limited on sling enclosures unless you go the DIY route. Depending on what slings you're getting and how you set up the enclosures then it won't hurt to go with top opening enclosures or the inverted amac enclosures.

Low-mid level dwellers like Psalmopoeus/Poecilotheria will be fine in top opening enclosures as they tend to burrow or build low level retreats, once they're settled they will usually retreat to their hides when disturbed.

Mid-high level dwellers like Avicularia/Ybyrapora/Caribena can either be housed in the inverted amac enclosures as shown above or you can set them up in top opening enclosures if you strategically place the anchor points (none directly over the water dish and none right up by the lid. By doing this you can, to an extent, manipulate them into building their web retreats roughly where you want them to).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 18, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> You're kinda limited on sling enclosures unless you go the DIY route. Depending on what slings you're getting and how you set up the enclosures then it won't hurt to go with top opening enclosures or the inverted amac enclosures.
> 
> Low-mid level dwellers like Psalmopoeus/Poecilotheria will be fine in top opening enclosures as they tend to burrow or build low level retreats, once they're settled they will usually retreat to their hides when disturbed.
> 
> Mid-high level dwellers like Avicularia/Ybyrapora/Caribena can either be housed in the inverted amac enclosures as shown above or you can set them up in top opening enclosures if you strategically place the anchor points (none directly over the water dish and none right up by the lid. By doing this you can, to an extent, manipulate them into building their web retreats roughly where you want them to).



What if I'll have them shipped? Will that open more options? But these custom made are crazy expensive. lol.

Another reason why I want a front-opening/hinged enclosure is the ease of re-housing if necessary. Top-opening enclosures are more risky.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 18, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I've not heard of any enclosures sellers in that area. I haven't looked a lot either though. Depending on the size of the slings you might have better luck keeping them in smaller enclosures to start with.
> 
> I use inverted AMAC boxes for my arboreal tarantula slings. and it works well because you don't have to disturb the webing when working with the tarantula. I got mine here.
> 
> ...



Is there a DIY guide yourself? If it involves cutting / sawing things off I probably cant do it. But worth a shot. Thanks!


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 18, 2017)

I've seen people get glass/acrylic cut for them and then they put it together themselves. Not sure if there is a guide for that. Probably, but I don't know where to find it.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 18, 2017)

Top opening are not riskier. The only spiders that go up are the pinktoes. Practically everything else goes around or down.

Edit: thought I should mention that "practically everything else" includes the most venomous theraphosidae you can own..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 19, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Another reason why I want a front-opening/hinged enclosure is the ease of re-housing if necessary. Top-opening enclosures are more risky.


There are several methods people use to rehouse that can solve this. Ive only used the catch-cup method (cupping and releasing into the new enclosure). 
I use terrestrials as an example because the best way to keep ANY of those is more often than not in top opening enclosures. People rehouse from top openers very frequently with only as much hassle as can be expected from ANY type of tarantula. 
With slings, even of arboreals, it can be as simple as prodding them out of the old enclosure and guiding them into the new one. Theres also the bag method, which ive not researched much but it seems like it would be a little complicated for something as small as a sling. 
Its kindof important to know these methods so you can try them all and find which works for you or the particular spider you're rehousing. 
Ive only used the catch-cup method because i havent really had to do many rehouses with species that require anything else. 
I have rehoused my Avicularia avicularia in this way, and should i ever need to again, i would want to use a different method. It wasnt the easiest by any means, and she was coming out of a front opening enclosure. 
(Story time) I moved her into a temporary enclosure so i could repair said front opener (the door popped off. Shoddy construction, my fault, fixed better). The temporary enclosure was a top opener. Even after she webbed up the top right on the lid, catching her to re-rehouse her was much easier. 
I say give top openers a shot. You may be surprised how easy it is. Especially if you follow Gryms advice (quoted below).


The Grym Reaper said:


> Mid-high level dwellers like Avicularia/Ybyrapora/Caribena can either be housed in the inverted amac enclosures as shown above or you can set them up in top opening enclosures if you strategically place the anchor points (none directly over the water dish and none right up by the lid. By doing this you can, to an extent, manipulate them into building their web retreats roughly where you want them to).


You can rig something out of a cereal container or something similar that has an opening flap that can be opened without removing the entire lid. Its practical and looks nice even though it is the "cheap" option. 
Setting up the webbing points on the side not under the flap should eliminate the hassle of destroying the web when you open it. 
Sorry its long, i just wanted to include enough examples/personal experience to make it clear .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 19, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> There are several methods people use to rehouse that can solve this. Ive only used the catch-cup method (cupping and releasing into the new enclosure).
> I use terrestrials as an example because the best way to keep ANY of those is more often than not in top opening enclosures. People rehouse from top openers very frequently with only as much hassle as can be expected from ANY type of tarantula.
> With slings, even of arboreals, it can be as simple as prodding them out of the old enclosure and guiding them into the new one. Theres also the bag method, which ive not researched much but it seems like it would be a little complicated for something as small as a sling.
> Its kindof important to know these methods so you can try them all and find which works for you or the particular spider you're rehousing.
> ...



Thank you for the input. I always found top-opening enclosures quite risky especially with skitty species as they sometimes just "spill over".  Unavoidable, the price we pay for happiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 19, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Is there a DIY guide yourself? If it involves cutting / sawing things off I probably cant do it. But worth a shot. Thanks!


They only require a small amount of drilling for the air holes. The cork bark I use for on the back of the enclosure has to be cut with a sharp knife (I use an X-ACTO knife). the rest is hot gluing some fake leaves in for webbing.

I can post you something if you like.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 19, 2017)

Trenor said:


> They only require a small amount of drilling for the air holes. The cork bark I use for on the back of the enclosure has to be cut with a sharp knife (I use an X-ACTO knife). the rest is hot gluing some fake leaves in for webbing.
> 
> I can post you something if you like.


You can PM me directly to reduce clutter.  Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 19, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Thank you for the input. I always found top-opening enclosures quite risky especially with skitty species as they sometimes just "spill over".  Unavoidable, the price we pay for happiness.


Oh i get that. My C. cyaneopubescens "spills over" frequently. But its a terrestrial so i wouldnt use a front opener unless i made it myself to fit the needs OF a terrestrial. 
Arboreals are just nifty because all you have to do is set it up right and either can be just as useful and effective.


----------

